# Surrounded by criminals what surveillance is really for



## isaiah6624 (May 18, 2015)

I purchased a property in a subdivision of the Big Island known as TIKI GARDENS. Turns out area is infested with drugs. High level gov. Dept's. have been notified by local residents, to no avail, and the worse part, local police are said, by residents, to cover for petty drug dealers. So, a person cannot live in peace because the individuals roam around unhampered, and decent citizens find themselves in fear...seeing that the authorities appear to be protecting the criminals from them. The decent citizen finds themselves isolated, and who knows if the petty thugs, and their handlers will target them? That's what the surveillance seems to be about, protecting crime. What to do when the authorities can potentially criminalize one for reporting criminals, or worse?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Move? :dunno:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Move? :dunno:


I agree with this!

When K and I first got married our first apartment was a duplex in the city K grew up in. It was located in the arts district which had low to no crime seeing how majority of the residents were the flaming limp wrist variety.

The street we lived on turned out to be the hub of all the area's crime. It was a one way street and police would drive the wrong way down it with their lights on after calls were made to them. This warned the criminals they were coming and nothing ever happened.

We were the lucky neighbors of the street's biggest drug dealer. Other than the noise at night and the midnight knocks on the door from clients trying to find the dealer (6 feet away) it wasn't too bad. We did end up breaking lease 4 months in when the druggies started tagging our unit and hopping the brick wall into our yard. The final straw was when they started climbing on the roof while we were home to find a way in to the units to rob us.

Yeaaaaaah... we moved and found a better place within 2 days.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sell you place to one of the drug dealers.
:surrender::dunno:


----------



## isaiah6624 (May 18, 2015)

Thank you for the kind responses. This is a serious matter. Some time ago, I tried finding the state Police number. Sadly, I called the local police, who are said by many here to be corrupt. I was not thinking of that at the time. As I called , and the cop on the other end made excuses as to why he could not find number, I heard my own voice behind me. There was a cop, a big ugly Hawaiian looking one, listening to me, in a huge , white, SUV. I was surrounded by 3 cops. The one cop said, I had broken into a van. I told them, I had not even moved from the spot I was in, and was making a call. Finally, after sweating me, I told them God was in charge. They let me go saying.." Be careful where you walk... Don't be in the wrong place, at the wrong time." I felt violated, and a store worker told me, the cops were doing that to others as well..to look good. 

There is a whole culture of criminality here, and the cops are dirty. 

Now my neighbor says, that the skittles bag I found on my porch, belongs to the crystal meth dealer down the road.

I appears someone with high level clearance in the gov., or the Gov.itself, is in on it, for reasons I cannot go into detail here. As soon as I began reporting suspected activity, a strange camera appeared on the utility pole in front. Next day it was gone. If you call FED.agencies, its like they laugh at you. So now..I visit my property.

Big Island Hawaii.. A most despicable subcture exists here, and you constantly hear about dissapeared people. That's why I posted here, so as to make documentation.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Mahalo..good luck..


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Around here, if you call the cops about your neighbors, the cops show up at your house first. Then talk to your neighbors. So your neighbors know who called the cops. It's their way of cutting down on complaints and lowering crime statistics. 

I know of people who live in a bad neighborhood. Everybody is afraid to call the cops regardless of what they see because they don't want their dirtbag neighbors harassing them for calling the cops. It's disgusting.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I know you want a serious response, but if the police are corrupt then all hope is gone. You're only real choice is to move.

The wife and I spent 3 weeks in Hawaii. While we were there we saw broken car windows, had the hotel tell us where to park and to never leave anything of value in the car. When we went to the beach we were being approached by bums that wanted money and it was obvious that they lived on the beach. There were security guards every where. There were signs on the beach saying to "park at your own risk" and the signs were all over.

The impression we left Hawaii with was that crime was under reported there to make the tourist comfortable to walk the streets. We have no desire to go back.

BTW a good life time friend of my wife's just retired and moved to the big island a year ago. Now she wants to come back to Nebraska as fast as she can. She said that the drugs and crime and cost of living are the reasons.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you want to get ahold of the State Police then either look them up on the State website or the next time you see one stopped go up and talk to him.

Sell out if you decide that is the best.

Install security measures such as security screen doors and video cameras. Make any cameras as invisible as possible. Windows are another weak spot. While you can put heavy wire or similar window covering up I don't personally care for the aesthetics.  I would suggest that you look into a storm window like appearance with a polycarbonate like Tuffak or Lexan. I have bounced .38's off 1/4" Tuffak. The logging trucks back home use Lexan to replace their broken windshields and I saw a video of a riot in Seattle where a rioter took a baseball bat to a large display window in one of the stores. I suspect the window was made out of one of these products as the rioter finally gave up and dejectedly walked away.

Good luck and be careful.


----------



## isaiah6624 (May 18, 2015)

What I believe is higher Gov. agencies of the corrupt, U.S. Gov., farm out the revenues of the drug trade to fat cat kids , with high security clearances. Thus the satellite above your home, the phone, and even the lowlife, would be prisoners, they hire as assassins, can track you. Most people don't think of these things, but it's hard not to notice the star , directly above your home, moving in a square fashion. After awhile , you start to notice things.
Even the local CRIMESTOPPERS, was notified, the cop's response: Sorry Nothing We Can Do.

U.S. is over. The government is as filthy as it gets. By tbecway, I noticed one guy...my gut told me it was the Supervisor of the drugs. This one looked intelligent, was white, hiding behind a beard. Also, tons if data was collected including recordings of calls, which I distributed to various people as insurance. Its just disgusting. 

Again, all this and tons of details was submitted to higher agencies, but the sloppy ghetto drug addicts are open for biz. Oh, almost forgot, one person reporting on same issue, became terrified , when they started to receive harassing calls. I began to get the blue screen, and phone would turn on itself, in the night. One night I found my laptop on, and the cursor was moving around closing files, then began to shut down. Your tax payer dollars at work!!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

After reading your last post I strongly urge you NOT to call the state police.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I have heard similar stories. My recommendation would be that you get some sleep and maybe try to eat something.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Time to leave Hawaii..Hawaiians do not like Haole's. and I am guessing the cops are Hawaiian?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Big Brother is watching you watch SCTV.
A skit from the comedy show Second City Television 1980's.

This is so Big Brother (1984) that Hawaii should be disenfranchised from the Union. (Similar to a State seceding, but by the District of Columbia). 

Stay safe and learn to accept and live with the criminal culture or pack it up and leave. 

Hawaii is a Liberal Socialist Democrat run state...just saying...


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel for gou. When I bought my condo in my crack hood, it took me about 72 hours to realize the magnitude of my mistake and a couple of weeks to admit it to myself. 

Then it took five and a half years to correct it because no one else was dumb enough to want to buy into a place like that. When a sucker finally came along I felt guilty as hell ... but smart and desperate enough to go ahead with the sale.

Hang in there, and stay calm. Don't be afraid to cut your losses - you can't put a price tag on your safety and peace of mind.


----------



## jeffreyclay (Jun 17, 2011)

A little off topic but I saw a report a month or so ago that said Hawaii wanted to split from the US and resentment toward whites was at a all time high. Have you heard or experienced that?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

My limited experience with "native" Hawaiians is that they are all a bunch of violent racist rectal orifices!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jeffreyclay said:


> A little off topic but I saw a report a month or so ago that said Hawaii wanted to split from the US and resentment toward whites was at a all time high. Have you heard or experienced that?


My father in law was born and raised on Kauai. Other than marrying an Irish woman as his second wife and adopting K as his second child and Lulu as his fourth child (both are anglo) my FIL was a racist dick. He made some nasty comments about whites, Asians and especially blacks. The things that came out of that man's mouth would piss off any one even fellow natives of Hawaii.

My FIL's family has been very racist to K and his adopted siblings his whole life. K can understand Pigeon and knows when someone is being an ass. My FIL's family would say some nasty things about K and his mom in pigeon. This is the main reason K didn't want to name Roo a traditional Hawaiian name in honor of his dad's family.

My personal experience of islanders is that when they are raised on the mainland they are more well rounded personality wise. Island raised they are very big jerks.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> My personal experience of islanders is that when they are raised on the mainland they are more well rounded personality wise. Island raised they are very big jerks.


It is much the same with the alaskan natives and the villagers in particular. Attitudes vary widely from village to village. What is true for the group is not necessarily true for the individual so you need to know who you are dealing with.

I have friends that were adopted by a tribe. I have another friend that married a village girl. On a trip to visit her family he was expressly told that he could visit with her but that he was not welcome by himself.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> It is much the same with the alaskan natives and the villagers in particular. Attitudes vary widely from village to village. What is true for the group is not necessarily true for the individual so you need to know who you are dealing with.
> 
> I have friends that were adopted by a tribe. I have another friend that married a village girl. On a trip to visit her family he was expressly told that he could visit with her but that he was not welcome by himself.


After my FIL passed all of his family acted as if his kids (natural and adopted) didn't exist because they are all mixed race.

The fact they didn't even show up at the spreading of his ashes on Kauai because all his 'kids' were there says a lot about island culture.

This cultural behavior extends past the US borders. My great grandfather came to this country with his Irish wife. When she passed he sent their three sons to Greece to live with his sister and her son. No one in his homeland would help care for the boys because they were mixed with white/Irish. His sister took the boys in because she fled their homeland with her son because he was also mixed blood and born out of wedlock.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

When my wife and me were in Hawaii, I was channel surfing and found a public use channel that was talking about a local vote coming up. At the end of the show the announcer said that only native Hawaiians could vote. I ask around about what that meant and I was told by the hotel desk that there was 2 classes of voters the Native Hawaiians and the non natives which are the registered legal non Hawaiian residents.

This is the way I understood it and I could be wrong.

2 classes of voters? Is Hawaii even in the US? O wait that Obama's claimed home state and he would not be able to vote as a native Hawaiian.

Another reason not to live there!


----------



## isaiah6624 (May 18, 2015)

Thing about racism toward whites is BS. These people are too stupid to reason on any level. They have clans here, or groups of people who are involved with drugs. 
These are the very bottom of humanity. Bloated, foul-mouthed, thieving, drug dealers and users, with zero honor. You hardly see one without a train of children. They are essentially animals. Now the white, Anglo-Germanics, come and breed with them, but unfortunately, if both parties are lowlives to begin with, the result is remarkable. I heard they possibly dragged a pregnant woman to death, then fed her to sharks, hung the husband. In another case, they tormented a you g man in a refrigerator, until he died. Surely the whites can find a more pleasant race to breed with, though...the very dregs of California are migrating here, just slightly less offensive the the repugnant local mongrel.

I have never imagined a more unremarkable, and offensive group of humans. The politically correct, lower class white, will seek to assimilate with them, perhaps for being naive. But...they mix well. Hardly do you see any ethnics here, without some blonde hair involved. For me, its like an adventure among savages. But, some are so mixed up, you don't k ow what they are. I heard this hypocrite white guy, talking bad about outsiders (whites) to some Hawaiian looking guy. The whites jabber in the crappy pidgin, and the idiot Hawaiian mongrels accept them. So, its white on white racism..or hypocrisy. Lowlives will be lowlives.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*I hope I`m wrong.*

Did you ever thought of doing a back ground check on the area?
FBI web page.
(First, I want to emphasize that the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) remains committed to fighting the fight against illegal drugs in Hawaii and working with you to put the drug trafficking organizations out of business. As you are all aware through law enforcement reports and the news media, crystal methamphetamine continues to rank as the most widely abused illicit drug in Hawaii. Much of the crystal methamphetamine abuse in Hawaii is attributed to the drug trafficking organizations which have strong ties to both domestic and international organized crime enterprises.)
Posting from a forum on Tiki Gardens.
Tiki gardens is scary and the commute to Kona would wear you out in a week. Lots in neighboring Ainaloa are slightly more but the neighborhood is less ratty (depending on the street). Tiki Gardens has terrible unpaved roads, shacks, junk cars and loads of Ice addicts.

Good luck but like some here have already stated, sell if you and family are not happy and fear for your safety.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Go to the local biker bar and start buying drinks. Invite them all over to your place for a bbq. When they arrive have them all park their bikes in front of your place.
In time word will spread around your area to leave your place alone.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

What a sad and troublesome situation you're having to deal with, most certainly, as has been mentioned, cut your losses and get out. Where I find this post interesting is memories of growing up in Washington state and visiting some of the islands in Puget Sound, I seem to remember that some of those islanders had negative attitude about "Mainlanders". The friendliest people I met were on the San Juan islands in Northern Puget Sound, I could live there. I think that people are afraid of others that intrude on their isolation from mainland problems, but then I've seen those issues come up in certain communities we've lived in where we were the "Outsiders" and usually that had to do with not being a member of the local communities' dominate church, I was told many years ago that I wouldn't get the job I applied for at the local school district because I didn't belong to one of the churches in the small town, I did get it in spite of that and retired 20 some years later, God was looking out for me, not the church.


----------



## isaiah6624 (May 18, 2015)

*It continues*

Thank you all. All the surveillance is to protect crime, and attack whistleblowers. U.S. is now...the local crack house. All the power of security is there to promote insecurity. Please, if possible..tell others, or post links to here, so people k ow what is happening.


----------



## isaiah6624 (May 18, 2015)

So now I have these clowns following me around. I'm looking at one now..looks like a cop. The odd thing is they appear to do this for spooking you , and telling their friends. Just yesterday, I had the feeling they were watching me, there was the light gray SUV outside, with the cop light thing on top. Then this guy walks in, that poses in town, at a park, as a REVEREND, with anti-obama signs, and he says to me, " so...you ain't been busted yet"?

This same guy has a fb page , pro- guns, sporting rifle and flag. This other guy use to hang with him, and would flash a knife at me.

What the Reverend guy does, in my opinion, is tag people for political views, possibly religious as well. What all these clowns fail to realize, is that they are all being watched..by us. 

You really have to see these losers to appreciate the depth of depravity..

As I said before..they surrounded me once, and falsely accused me to my face. A store clerk told me they do that ALL THE TIME. A resident in another area said its much worse.

What can a guy do to protect oneself, when the very gov. one looks to for securiyy is doing this to innocent people?

Hey viking, I hear you. I got thrown out of one church, by so.e goons, when I noted the guy at door had a Russian accent, and was standing at PARADE REST.

I feared for my life, no exxageration. These people just assume everyone's brain dead, or apathetic, so guy faces off, just for the obvious.

That's your pathetic gov.

Oh, by the way..so I look for the plate on the cop looking guy, parked next to me, just now, rather, stupid looking, and...front plate appeared to be blacked-out.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> Go to the local biker bar and start buying drinks. Invite them all over to your place for a bbq. When they arrive have them all park their bikes in front of your place.
> In time word will spread around your area to leave your place alone.


This is soooooo funny but VERY true.

No one not even law a bidding citizens will call the police on a wild party thrown by bikers. I know this one first hand.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't delete my post and everything I had to say just sounded mean.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I lived in Hawaii for a number of years. While it was a long time ago I can honestly say it is the most violent place I have ever lived. Racism is rampant on numerous levels and is perpetuated by many races there. being Caucasian many times I heard the term Haole. It is used as a derogatory term for white people. To be fair, Papolo is also used as a derogatory term by locals to describe black people as well.
The police are very corrupt and also racist. The motorcycle license riding test was the hardest license test i have ever taken and a few years after i left there my dad who was still living there sent me an article from the newspaper that exposed a number of police who were taking cash payments to get a passing score on your test. he also sent me an article about officers who were caught making a haole bob in the sewer for toads on his way to jail. I had friends who were jumped while camping and after being beaten up they called the police who also beat therm up and then arrested them.

Honestly if you are really having problems with the locals where you live and police seem to be on board your best bet is to get out of there before you end up in the hospital or dead.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> I lived in Hawaii for a number of years. While it was a long time ago I can honestly say it is the most violent place I have ever lived. Racism is rampant on numerous levels and is perpetuated by many races there. being Caucasian many times I heard the term Haole. It is used as a derogatory term for white people. To be fair, Papolo is also used as a derogatory term by locals to describe black people as well.
> The police are very corrupt and also racist. The motorcycle license riding test was the hardest license test i have ever taken and a few years after i left there my dad who was still living there sent me an article from the newspaper that exposed a number of police who were taking cash payments to get a passing score on your test. he also sent me an article about officers who were caught making a haole bob in the sewer for toads on his way to jail. I had friends who were jumped while camping and after being beaten up they called the police who also beat therm up and then arrested them.
> 
> Honestly if you are really having problems with the locals where you live and police seem to be on board your best bet is to get out of there before you end up in the hospital or dead.


I heard the term papolo all the time from my FIL- especially when he would watch football on tv. He even said it in front of his grandkids. Roo was too young to have picked it up from him but my nephew who is 8 now use to say it all the time when referring to his mom's boyfriends (black men).


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

It was funny when Hawaiian guys used to call me a f***ing haole and say I stole their land and my reply was always: I don't own any land...I have to pay rent to a Filipino guy.

They would just look at me with a blank look and walk away.


----------



## isaiah6624 (May 18, 2015)

So, this guy downtown, poses as a christian, walks around with swagger, has a fb page posing as a patriot, and is working to entrap both.
Your tax dollars are spent entrapping innocent people , who might be patriotic or christian. He has this huge sign, probably taking it down , as he reads this, with Obama hanging in ephigy. Has words provoking Islam. There's a whole slew of these men. One day, this fat white guy came mouthing off.. All to provoke a response.. One guy caught an Asian cop on roof, legs spread, hands on belt. 

This is how low your gov. Goes. And for all the satellite, and helicopter surveillance , MONEY IS NO OBJECT, cause ... You pay for these low lives. My experience has been, that these agents appear to be IN ALL THE CHURCHES. Oh, and just had text from a friend, that the phony preacher guy, has been developing a program for isolating DISSIDENTS!!! One woman confided that some gov.guy came up to her, trying to recruit her as s snitch, against people reporting drug crime. I kid you not. 

But the worse part...they appear to make deals with people enroute to prison, to act as assassins of common folk. WHY ELSE WOULD A GUY WITH A KNIFE, SIT AROUND A PREACHER GUY? ONE OF THOSE PUSH-TYPE.
Your tax dollars at work. Why stop terror or crime?

Amazing!!! WHAT A WASTE OF HUMANITY!!!!

By the way these locals are not really Hawaiian, they are, white mixed with local ethnics, all protected by your tax dollars. One day , after I called lical police to report funny business in hood, next day..huge camera on utility poke, in front of my property. Tired..


----------

